
Ask HN: Is there a metric for measuring progress against one self? - adawg4
Other than something such as wealth. Like a survey for daily happiness?
======
p0d
The most important things in life have zero to do with wealth, so definitely
not a good metric. As a Christian I measure myself against the teachings of
Jesus. I think it is important that we measure ourself against something
external to ourselves. Western society seems overly self focussed at present
and despite having so much there is much unhappiness. The Bible teaches us to
focus on God and treat others as we would want to be treated. Progress is
measured by what we do for others as so much has been done for us.

------
quietthrow
$$$$$. Anybody who tells otherwise is kidding themselves unless they have
already had the $$$$$ then its freedom and when they have that finally, it’s
legacy. In that order.

------
sloaken
maslow hierarchy

You can address each stage from the bottom to determine how you are doing.

Some people count money, other count children (since money does not last as
much as a dynasty), others count health (die early and the rest does not
matter), others count friends.

------
zzo38computer
I think it depend what you want to measure; there isn't just one thing to
measure.

